# OMG Group buy anyone!!!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll take 2! :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Does this mean then all cigars wrapped in this band magically become davidoffs?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

JCK said:


> Does this mean then all cigars wrapped in this band magically become davidoffs?


Hmmm 1980's leather anyone! :smoke:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Even if money weren't an issue... seems kinda stupid to me...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

kellzey said:


> Even if money weren't an issue... seems kinda stupid to me...


That was kind of the point. Seems a bit pretentious.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

madurolover said:


> That was kind of the point. Seems a bit pretentious.


Yeah, I know...

Wouldn't the heat eventually mess up the leather?

Heck I can make one out of some velcro and my mom's old mood ring from the 70's


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes.. the IronBand from Timex.. put a clock and a stopwatch on it, you may be onto something. You will know how long without a doubt down to the thousandths of a second, how long you've been smoking your cigar.



kellzey said:


> Yeah, I know...
> 
> Wouldn't the heat eventually mess up the leather?
> 
> Heck I can make one out of some velcro and my mom's old mood ring from the 70's


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Whats the French word for douche?


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

That would be douche.

The word "douche" comes from the French language, in which its principal meaning is a shower (it is thus a notorious false friend encountered by non-native speakers of English; the French phrase for .....


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the way he opens and closes the cutter very quickly before and after cutting the cigar! :r
The guy is obviously an expert DOUCHE!


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Free 5pack to the first person to punch someone in the balls for using this. :spank: Haha!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I should have mine in time for the next herf along with my silver gilded 'cup'.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Now if this were carbon fiber, instead of gilded silver, we'd be onto something. Or maybe a ballistic Kevlar band.... Hmmm


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Gay! lol.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow. The things people with too much money buy. If I see anyone using one of these I will be forced to punch them in the balls :kicknuts:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> Wow. The things people with too much money buy. If I see anyone using one of these I will be forced to punch them in the balls :kicknuts:


Lol

submit a review at douche.com


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

im gonna buy that and get a matching davidoff condom holder


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I'm getting one so when I'm smoking a Quorum people will think it's a Davidoff.:tongue1:

Too bad I could probably buy a lietime supply of them for as much as this thing costs!!!:lol:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> im gonna buy that and get a matching davidoff condom holder


Luckily for you, it's adjustable down to a 28 ring gauge...

Sorry, couldn't resist.

:evil:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Cigar Ring =










Not that there's anything wrong with that or anything.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

WTF!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you, Donnie, for showing my the dumbest single thing I've ever seen in my entire life.

Watching that imbisile teach me how to put a belt on a cigar, actually made me stoopider.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

That is the dumbest thing I've seen in a while. If I ever saw someone with that I'd laugh in their face.

How much does that thing cost?


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Davidoff owes me 3.55 mins of my life back.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

So I assume I shouldn't post a review then


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

There must be a lot of dumb rich people out there if there's a market for this.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

It could be paper. The idea of putting another band on your smoke to make it yours is just....
showing you have more money than you can use.

As for the price or the need....It falls along the same line as a Haliburton ($400 cigar case)
or an Xtend (lighter $100+) You can get a book of matches to light your cigar and a zip lock bag holds your smokes.
Although I want both of these things.

So in review, Haliburton = Cool....and functional
Xtend = Cool....and it lights
Davi cigar Belt = Douche hahahahahahaha

To each their own. 

GO PHILS


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

madurolover said:


> I like the way he opens and closes the cutter very quickly before and after cutting the cigar! :r
> The guy is obviously an expert DOUCHE!


All he needed was a maniac laugh at this point!:der:


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

There is 3 minutes and 55 seconds of my life I will never get back!!


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow this is all kinds of stupid!


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd like to see the Shamwow guy sell this thing, when he gets out of prison.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Juicestain said:


> Wow. The things people with too much money buy. If I see anyone using one of these I will be forced to punch them in the balls :kicknuts:


LOL,,,seriously, anyone who buys this should be required to turn in their balls or raisins,,,whichever.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Im putting that on my wish list, right next to getting poked in the eye and a swift kick to da nuts.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I love mine! The other day I put it on Consuegra and it turned out to be one of the best smokes I have ever had. :r

I love it so much I think I may order 6 more, one for each day of the week. :tu


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would buy one. Wrap it on a Cremosa Cubana and give to a friend to try. Laugh, Repeat.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

The thing I can't get over is that they actually thought someone needed a _4 minute instructional video _on this stupid thing!

Of course, anyone dumb enough to spend 1300 clams on it is probably dumb enough to need to be told how to use it.

...truly...boggles the mind...


----------



## okstcowboy (Sep 28, 2009)

lol wow the salesman is what make this thing so funny. He tries to make it sound like you aren't smoking a cigar right unless you have one. Also I need to become friends with that guy he name drops like a sailor cusses.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

lol I think about anything accessory wise by Davidoff is a gimmick but this tops it. Just another high end douche bag item.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I don't know guys. I put mine on a Taboo value Blend the other night and as soon as I did everyone started buying me drinks and I had all the beautiful women all over me. :tu


































:r:r:r


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> LOL,,,seriously, anyone who buys this should be required to turn in their balls or raisins,,,whichever.


Ummm... Wait I'm confused guys. 
Zino Davidoff made some roolz for smoking those big cigarette-things that smell bad and make everyone hate you, and this is what he said:

Things highlighted in Red are things that are more important than things I think are personal like things in Orange.
*Do*:


Warm the foot of the cigar slightly before starting to puff on it.
Remove the band carefully after lighting the cigar. HOW CAN YOU TAKE IT OFF AND PUT IT ON AT THE SAME TIME?! I DON'T HAVE ENUFF HANDS!
Take your time in smoking it; a puff a minute is about right.
Hold the cigar between your index finger and thumb.
Let the cigar die a dignified death. After it's smoked half way, it will go out on its own.
Dispose of the dead cigar discreetly and quickly.
Wait at least fifteen minutes between cigars; anything less indicates obsessive behavior.
 *Don't:*


Use a penknife to cut or a lance to pierce the end of the cigar.
Touch the flame directly to the foot of the cigar: Instead, simply rotate it around the edge till it starts to burn, then puff lightly.
Ask someone else for a light (the lighting of a cigar should be a personal affair).
 Light your cigar too quickly or too slowly.
Indulge in exhibitionism in lighting or any other aspect of smoking.
Relight your cigar if less than one quarter of it is leaf.
Put the cigar in your mouth to relight it. Just scrape off the ash and turn it in the flame for several seconds till it relights.
Clench it between your teeth. Likewise do not get the end of the cigar wet, chew it, or slobber on it.
Smoke too quickly.
Use a cigar holder, or worse, stick a toothpick or matchstick in the end of the cigar to help hold it in your mouth.
Dunk your cigar in port or brandy, a habit attributed to Winston Churchill.
Smoke while working.
Hold a cigar between your index and middle finger.
Smoke when you're walking.
Smoke more than half the cigar.
Put the cigar out by crushing it in an ashtray.
Chain-smoke cigars.
This guy obviously didn't read the Silver-Guilded "Davidoff Handbook of Winning At Smoking Cigars by Zino Davidoff (yes, Zino Davidoff is also Silver Guilded). He loses at smoking cigar according to the Silver-Guilded "Davidoff Handbook of Winning At Smoking Cigars by the Silver Guilded Zino Davidoff" and also he loses at guilding things in silver and also he loses at looking like Tony Soprano.

Hey, anyone wanna do groop-buy on this too???

I hear they give you better gas mileage. Like over NINE-THOUSAND mpg. But there's absolutely no risk of a fan blade breaking off and getting sucked into your engine and killing stuff, because it's obviously the best invenshun EVAR!!!!!:first:

And also, I've got a nice piece of real-estate on the Brooklyn Bridge, if anyone is interested. PM me if you are, I accept P4yP41! :lol:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Donnie,

You're almost as fullashit as the guy in that video.

Is the Sham-Wow guy really in prison?

eyesack...

WTF with that novel-length post?

Yer killin' me, bro.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Ummm... Wait I'm confused guys.
> Zino Davidoff made some roolz for smoking those big cigarette-things that smell bad and make everyone hate you, and this is what he said:
> 
> Things highlighted in Red are things that are more important than things I think are personal like things in Orange.
> ...


Creative juices flowing tonight? lol


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Donnie,
> 
> You're almost as fullashit as the guy in that video.
> 
> ...


Hahaha sorry Herfy, too much kawfee tonight lol. But ya I think Sham-Pow is probably getting his Martini Linguini Bikini slap-chopped by some chick named Paul. And yessir Smitty! lol


----------



## okstcowboy (Sep 28, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Ummm... Wait I'm confused guys.
> Zino Davidoff made some roolz for smoking those big cigarette-things that smell bad and make everyone hate you, and this is what he said:
> 
> Things highlighted in Red are things that are more important than things I think are personal like things in Orange.
> ...


Ive always wanted one of those tornado things I dont think a fan blade would break off because it doesnt spin it spins the air and crams it down the intake


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

okstcowboy said:


> Ive always wanted one of those tornado things I dont think a fan blade would break off because it doesnt spin it spins the air and crams it down the intake


Mmmmmm... IDK I'd rather put a real intake in my car lol if they really worked, racecars would be using 'em; granted, the intake in my altima has a 'velocity generator' which also acts like rifling, but idk if it really does anything.


----------



## minicooper (Oct 3, 2009)

Finally! I was waiting for this. I knew wearing this:

















alone wasn't getting me the attention that I wanted.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll wait for a Chinese knock off. But it'll probably turn my cigar green. haha


----------

